# Adjustable Cam Gear KA24E



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where I can find an adjustable cam gear for my KA24E SOHC engine? Thanks.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

None are made for the KA24E 

http://teamnse.net/forums/index.php


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

Do you know of any adjustable cam gears that are made for a chain engine for any make auto. All the ones I have seen appear to be for Belt engines. Thanks


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

I dont know of any for chain driven timing although I do not know everything.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

You could set the timing ahead or back slightly...and I emphasize slightly (interference motor) by moving the chain ahead one cog on the gear or retarding it one cog on the gear.

I assume this is to advance timing and increase power?


----------

